# Will glass aquarium crack in winter?



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

so i set up a bait tank in my garage. I have a 50 gallon glass aquarium i bought in 1994. It has sentimental value. Ive had it a long time. 

Some people said it was a bad idea to fill a glass aquarium with water in winter. Of course if you take a glass of water and put it in your freezer it will crack so it makes sense. 

My garage usually stays 40 degrees in winter but i am concerned of that one really cold day that causes ice build up and a crack in my tank. 

Will the bubbler be enough to keep the water from freezing or was it just a really stupid idea to use a glass tank?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I would think your water would have to be in the low 30's to start any form of ice...and like you said the bubbler should be enough to stop any ice from even forming...you should be fine...I think the whole tank would have to freeze solid before it would crack...I don't know.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Not an expert on the subject but I believe they sell heaters for aquariums that you could use in case the temp would drop drastically.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

An aerator will keep it from freezing solid but the outside edges will freeze enough to pop the glass. Had it happen a while back. If you put a heater in it, get one that’s recommended for a tank at least twice the size. Personally I would not use the aquarium as a bait tank. I just use my 70 quart cooler with aeration.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Along with a heater, you may want to get an over the back filter. The kind that has the water pickup tubes that hang over the side and picks the water up towards the bottom. The water exits the pump at the surface. Not so much for filtering but to keep the water circulating.
But like Steelhauler, think I'd use a cooler.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll prob just switch to a plastic rubbermaid bin in a couple weeks. If it cracks i wont care. Its just for creek chubs


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The first thought that comes to my mind is to place a seed starting heating mat under the aquarium. They lay flat, like an eighth inch sheet....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just plug it in whenever you think you might need it...


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've had a glass aquarium in my garage for years 55 and 75 gal., with no heat of any type, keep bluegills, chubs, whatever I catch just to watch them swim around and see how they approach food, it helps my thought process when I'm trying to figure something out ... if it's an attached garage, mine stays warm enough to not freeze, snow melts off the car on even the coldest nights, there shouldn't be a problem ... as has been pointed out the bubbling from the aerator will keep things circulating ... if it's not attached that's a different story, it will get as cold as the air and I wouldn't trust the bubbler at that point ... a heater would probably work if you don't mind the electric bill ... if you're just keeping some bait, that Rubbermaid bin will work just fine ...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Its attached. Yeah it stays warm enough. my new idea is to leave the rubbermaid bin in the garage for the creek chubs. They stink. And move the blue gill into the room between the garage and house. The chubs have been eating the smaller 1 inch blue gill. Kind of annoying, they are my bait, not for feeding on lol. I put the big erie shiners in with the chubs and they seem to get along so far. Only lost 1 the first day.

Figure the blue gill in the warmer room are more likely to get bigger and i can use them for walleye next spring.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Chubs sit on the bottom while the shiners stay towards the top. Saw one of the shiners had their head bit off and was floating. In a couple weeks im gonna put the shiners with the bluegill in this glass aquarium. 

Think the chubs are too aggressive for company. 

I dont want a heating element. Figure with my luck the power will go out the wrong night. Im just moving my glass aquarium to a warmer room.


----------



## Paradajs (Oct 11, 2017)

Great aquarium!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

A 200-300 watt heater should help keep it from freezing. You can get them at most pet stores that sell aquarium supplies. Personally, I'd skip the hang on back filter and go for a nice sponge filter that runs off of your air pump. Not only will it help keep the water clean, but it'll aerate the water much better than just an air stone.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The water is usually really clean and clear. Has a green tint cause its pond water. I have a big 8 inch sponge filter. Its dirty in the pic cause the chubs like to stir up the bottom when i come over and feed them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im putting my baby bass back in the river. They prob grew 3-5 inches since spring. I moved some of my emerald shiners into the tank. They have guppy grass to eat the ammonia. Hadnt tried keeping shiners indoor yet. Thought it would be too warm but they seem comfy.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bait Guy's comments are spot on. A fifty gallon tank will not cool down to33/34 degrees very fast.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup Garage stayed about 40 degrees even when 0 degrees. Attached to the house really helps.


----------

